# The Value of Latin



## JJF (May 22, 2007)

I started this thread so that the other thread on _Latin in the Christian Trivium _would not be continually side-tracked. 

Trevor, the problem with formally studying other languages such as Arablic at a young age is that it is a far-removed from English. Latin is very similiar to English, and, for young children learning their own language well, Latin is more suitable for the job. Now, if one was in an Arabic speaking country that would be different I suppose. People in the states, however, speak English. Nevertheless, no matter where I live-including the Middle East, my children will learn Latin.

Also, Latin is a little easier than Greek or Hebrew because it uses a very similiar alphabet as English with the same typescript. Once Latin is learned, Greek and Hebrew will be easier. Latin comes before Greek or Hebrew in my view.


----------



## JJF (May 22, 2007)

Trevor didn't like the title of the thread, so, if you're interested in the debate, go to the thread titled _The value of Arabic_.


----------



## Davidius (May 22, 2007)

This is just too much. I never thought I'd start a war by asking which Latin textbooks homeschooling parents on the board use!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 22, 2007)

I know from my English, French and theological studies how important Latin is, and my mother, a nurse, has told me how useful it is to know Latin in her field. 

Here are some my favorite Latin sayings.


----------



## JJF (May 22, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> This is just too much. I never thought I'd start a war by asking which Latin textbooks homeschooling parents on the board use!



David,

Vinimus, vidimus, vincimus. I promise that I didn't really call it a truce. He'll find out when we gets his gift. We won't tell him what it really is.


----------

